# Build your own dedicated Music Server



## SZayat

Build your own dedicated Music Server using Vibe Streamer

Server Minimum Requirements:

CPU: 200Mhz
RAM: 16Mb
NIC: 100 Mbit/s
Browser: Opera, Mozilla Firefox or Internet Explorer
OS: WinNT/Win2k/WinXP/Win2003
Quick Walkthrough:

Download a free copy of Vibe Streamer & install it.

*Start the service*
From the Stream Server Tab -> Start










*Create a user account*
Right-click inside the user or group list to bring up a menu



















Creating groups and making your users into members is an organised and efficient way to manage the permissions to your shared directories. In a case where a stream server has lots of users, having members sorted in groups can save a lot of time whenever adjustments need to be made.










Add user to the group










*Share your Tunes*
To make a directory and its subdirectories available to your users you have to add it to the stream server as a shared directory. 
You can manage your shared directories from the "Sharing" tab. Right-click inside the share list to bring up a menu with the available actions.










*Network Settings*
From the setting tab you can know what is your IP address. 
In my case my IP address is 192.168.1.40 and my port is 8081










*Connecting to your server*
Now open your favorite web browser & enter the server IP










Ofcourse, if you have a domain pointing to that IP address you may also use that in your address.










Enjoy!









External Links:
Vibe Streamer - Free MP3 streaming server
Vibe Streamer runs on Linux/Ubuntu using Wine

Free Image Hosting [xs.to]


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

OMG *sweet*! Is there a max amount of music you can stream?


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad_Handlez89*


OMG *sweet*! Is there a max amount of music you can stream?


No


----------



## DisillusionedMorals

Awesome bud! I will be trying this out when I get home from work and are waiting for the bioshock demo to download lol.

+Rep!


----------



## Fkyx

Fantastic. Now I can share my WHOLE collection with my buddies. How's the stream quality?


----------



## RuSo

Very nice app tnx! rep+


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fkyx*


Fantastic. Now I can share my WHOLE collection with my buddies. How's the stream quality?


Actually the server "re-encode" each audio file into a stream of up 160 kbps in mp3 format. so it's fairly good audio quality.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


Actually the server "re-encode" each audio file into a stream of up 160 kbps in mp3 format. so it's fairly good audio quality.


boooo me want flac. Oh well, this will let me set it up so I don't have to cram my laptop's hard drive full of music.


----------



## David_1337

Wow, thats just fantastic! O_O Very useful since i only keep my music on my laptop, now i dont need to waste time and space on my USB. Thanks!


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


boooo me want flac. Oh well, this will let me set it up so I don't have to cram my laptop's hard drive full of music.


Right now adobe flash player accepts .mp3, .wav, .mpg, .flv, and a few others.


----------



## dhrandy

I made a guide just like this and it got banned for advertising. I've been using this a while and like it.


----------



## SZayat

*Is Vibe Streamer illegal in any way?*
Not at all. Your Vibe Streamer server is intended for personal use to make it possible for you to reach your own music collection from wherever you are. Vibe Streamer is not in any way part of a file sharing community or any internet radio broadcasting network. Your files are always kept private by keeping access to your server restricted by a username and a password.


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

Its cool, but it won't play .wav files. Seeing as all my music is in wav format, I can't use it







. Oh well, I can copy all my music as mp3 to a spare drive I guess.


----------



## Grosmechantloup

My Ip is 192.168.1.100 ...Will it work over internet or ony Lan? And 192.168.1.1 isnt suppose to be only to access my router's page setup?

Anyone can help me out?


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grosmechantloup*


My Ip is 192.168.1.100 ...Will it work over internet or ony Lan? And 192.168.1.1 isnt suppose to be only to access my router's page setup?

Anyone can help me out?


_NO_ it won't. 192.168.x.y is a private IP range. You need a public IP to access it through the internet.


----------



## Grosmechantloup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


_NO_ it won't. 192.168.x.y is a private IP range. You need a public IP to access it through the internet.


How can I do that using a router?


----------



## Grosmechantloup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grosmechantloup*


How can I do that using a router?


I discovered how!

1- Open 8081 port number

2- Go here to get your public IP adress : http://www.whatismyip.com

3- Use your public IP adress to access your music from anywhere.


----------



## LiNERROR

could always just setup a shoutcast server... have the option for high quality, and many more formats and options...


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

great find...great FYI thread....
More cookies for you!!!!


----------



## rfarris

cool app, ima have to try it.

screew shoutcast


----------



## SZayat

Thank you all


----------



## Bviper

For those who don't want to write down their IP every time they leave the house; sign up for an account at DynDNS, then sign up for the "Dynamic DNS" service. "Create a host" in their web management, choose whatever you want to be called like I chose bviper.ath.cx Install the DyDNS updater on your computer. Configure it accordingly...

OR use your router's built in updater (most newer ones have it)

Once everything is setup you can then use your domain name (bviper.ath.cx) with the port for vibe streamer 8081 to access your music anywhere in the world while your PC is turned on. Make sure the port 8081 is forwarded in your router. I believe that was discussed earlier.

Oh and also checkout what domain that picture is hosted under... but that tutorial is for another time.


----------



## ted

The lamest part of this is that it does not support wma files. It sucks because I have a TON of those.


----------



## kneeki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ted* 
The lamest part of this is that it does not support wma files. It sucks because I have a TON of those.

.wma to .mp3 converter?

I know this is rather... dumb. But, I cannot quite figure out how to put music on my playlist. Clicking + Dragging does not seem to work. Tips?


----------



## ZTR1760

if u were to say make an amalgamation of ur songs and ur friends and let him/her/it have the access code or w/e then thats bad?

Can it only be for you?


----------



## kneeki

Found the answer to my question from the VibeStream forums by siit:
Quote:



How to create new playlist:
Simple click the "new" button in the top of the left fileframe and a playlist will be created for you. Now simple give it a suitable name. Note, you can rename it later by selecting the playlist file and clicking the "rename" button.

How to save a playlist:
Load songs into your tracklist queue as you normally would when you listen to music. Organize the songs so they are in the order you want them to appear in the playlist. When you are ready, go to the playlist tab in the Standard Skin, select the playlist you want to save the songs to and press "Save".

How to load a playlist:
Simply select the playlist file that you want to load and press the "Load" button. Note that you current tracklist will be cleared upon loading a playlist.


*bonk!*


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

is this possible to stream and have lets say hooked up into a CSS server so people typle "blahblah" and this would come up in the web browser and play in the background.


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
is this possible to stream and have lets say hooked up into a CSS server so people typle "blahblah" and this would come up in the web browser and play in the background.

Your Vibe Streamer server is intended for personal use ONLY.


----------



## Penicilyn

I'm totally using this with my friends.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

So could i also use this for like just 3 hours during my school day?

It would help give my computer somethin to do while im away...

If only i could get my old P4 going again...


----------



## KClaisse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
is this possible to stream and have lets say hooked up into a CSS server so people typle "blahblah" and this would come up in the web browser and play in the background.

Hypothetically, if you were to create your own CS:S server that only you would be inside listening, this is how you would do it:

You would need Mani Admin plugin installed, and you would need to know your public ip or have a domain name.

On your server, go to *cstrike/cfg/mani_admin_plugin/* and open up *webshortcutlist.txt*.

Add the following to the end:

"!radio" http://username[email protected]:8081

change !radio to whatever you want the chat command to be, and change the 111.222.333.444 to whatever your IP is, or change it to a domain.


----------



## Burn

By setting your IP to "All Unassigned", you can access it from the interweb, anywhere







I did it on my PC and accessed it at my buddy's house.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KClaisse* 
Hypothetically, if you were to create your own CS:S server that only you would be inside listening, this is how you would do it:

You would need Mani Admin plugin installed, and you would need to know your public ip or have a domain name.

On your server, go to *cstrike/cfg/mani_admin_plugin/* and open up *webshortcutlist.txt*.

Add the following to the end:

"!radio" http://username[email protected]:8081

change !radio to whatever you want the chat command to be, and change the 111.222.333.444 to whatever your IP is, or change it to a domain.

thanks but I already got my Shoutcast server doing it.


----------



## Boyboyd

is it possible to do this from an internal ip address? (not sure if i worded that right)
for example: if i set it up on my PC to listen on the internal ip address of my network (192.168.X.X) could i then put that in mylaptop downstairs (with the port of course) and listen through that?

and can i set it up to listen on both internal AND external adresses so i dont have to keep changing the ip? im still going to try this.

Rep+ for a great guide!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


is it possible to do this from an internal ip address? (not sure if i worded that right)
for example: if i set it up on my PC to listen on the internal ip address of my network (192.168.X.X) could i then put that in mylaptop downstairs (with the port of course) and listen through that?

and can i set it up to listen on both internal AND external adresses so i dont have to keep changing the ip? im still going to try this.

Rep+ for a great guide!


yes it should.


----------



## Boyboyd

got it thanks, i just had to choose the 'all unassigned' in the ip field.

this is an absoloute gem of a program. although my 320kb/s music collection doesnt aggree with Brittish internet









does anyone know the name of a good music compression programe (free) that can save music to a copy?


----------



## KClaisse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
got it thanks, i just had to choose the 'all unassigned' in the ip field.

this is an absoloute gem of a program. although my 320kb/s music collection doesnt aggree with Brittish internet









does anyone know the name of a good music compression programe (free) that can save music to a copy?

Foobar 2000


----------



## blairellis

Nice, thanks. Just set it up on my downstairs rig. Thanks.


----------



## Zensou

Nice. Set up on Linux Server with Wine. Works great.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Reps.

Is it possible to add avi formats?? or something like that for videos?

And how do you add other music file types? I am unsure of the mime thing.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Ooo Rep+ for that!! I must keep this thread on bookmark when I need this


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

I don't know why, I can't get the server to work on another location's computer using the public ip address of mine..? any help? It won't connect to the open ip I got from the website.


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

is the streamed music hosted on the server? what is the purpose to this file sharing will play on demand any shared file, or this is non lan


----------



## Pasha

Thanks, my ip is exactly the sames as yours cept 44 instead of 40.


----------



## XaNe

this is great i can get my music at school rep+1 Thanks alot


----------



## dr4gon

Another way is Winamp's Remote ORB Browser which is basically the samething with a slightly different interface. But you can play your music in several formats like mp3, flash. and wmv if I remember correctly in case one or the other doesn't work.


----------



## apgfeb14

There is no limit that i know of. its just what you can store in the folder since its comming from your PC you should also set a few guest accounts so peopel can get on and try it like your friends, restrict some of the user abilities like having your own playlist ect. just for fun ( i did ) and when they ask for a login and password then you can let them have all the abilities. ALSO PLEASE NOTE you need to have your firewall at the right settings have somone TRY to get on before you walk away from your PC with mine my non-existant firewall ( windows firewall is gone on my PC i dont know how but it is) was blocking it. Sorry IS blocking it and till i can get a new version ( since i dont think the one that was on this PC when i got it is legit) i cant use it. So be carefull of that. Also i would sugest setting the logs on everything. It can be helpfull because even tho it is cool and all people are still connecting to your PC and it is an open stream. It will let you see about bad logins so you can see whats wrong and just random info. If you need anymore help or questions ask me.

This is fun but hint, dont advertise your server on OCN. Its advertisement and its a no,no. Have fun.

For thouse who cant get it to logon at a diffrent location check the settings on your firewalls, Im not sure what excatly to look for i have the same problem but i have no windows firewall to even try and fix it as of now. But that would be my guess. also if it blocks popups, i know it blocked the login and password of mine before check that to.


----------



## apgfeb14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


this is great i can get my music at school rep+1 Thanks alot










Please note a lot of schools ban it. Anything that streams and ect. I had never used mine and it was banned. Tho my school is.... "up tight"


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

I got it fixed thanks to Burn!!

You have to set your IP Address from your router allowing that IP Address as shown inside the program. Then you will have to set the IP Address in the program to Unassigned. And get the open ip address from whatismyip.com, and after that you have it working.









Thanks Burn again.









He could also be talking about college. College computers don't ban this or so I think.


----------



## DuckieHo

Could someone help test my setup?

I have a server running and have the ports fowarded to it. I can connect via two PCs at home. However, I time out on my work PC. I am not sure if it is either work firewall or server issue.

Please let me know a PW prompt appears: http://assorted.homeserver.com:8081


----------



## Raptors06

Hey Duckie - you're good. I picked up a PW prompt immediately.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raptors06* 
Hey Duckie - you're good. I picked up a PW prompt immediately.

Thanks for the help. It must be my work firewall. I wonder if it would work if I used a different port.


----------



## Raptors06

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Thanks for the help. It must be my work firewall. I wonder if it would work if I used a different port.

I'm guessing there's no chance of obtaining access to the firewall...


----------



## phospholipid

so. awesome. thank you.


----------



## Lemondrips

omg ty i love you XD


----------



## metala

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SZayat* 
Actually the server "re-encode" each audio file into a stream of up 160 kbps in mp3 format. so it's fairly good audio quality.

So you say 200MHz CPU would handle the re-encode ?

Athlon Palamino XP 1600+ @1,4GHz .. uses 15%(lib_lame, Linux) of the CPU when re-encoding .. I don't think this this 200MHz machine would handle more than 2 users.


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metala* 
So you say 200MHz CPU would handle the re-encode ?

Athlon Palamino XP 1600+ @1,4GHz .. uses 15%(lib_lame, Linux) of the CPU when re-encoding .. I don't think this this 200MHz machine would handle more than 2 users.

Big deal!

I was citing Vibe Streamer when they say 200Mhz CPU! I think they ment free available 200Mhz


----------



## Blizzie

Hm I put my public IP address in but when I hit Start it says "Webserver could not be started."


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


Hm I put my public IP address in but when I hit Start it says "Webserver could not be started."


Did you put the port after it? You have to enter it like this:

http://ipaddresort number. So if your IP address was 192.168.1.1 for example and you're using the standard 8081 port, you have to enter http://192.168.1.1:8081.


----------



## Cerberus

so if i set this up at my dads house in Michigan i can play music at my moms house?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cerberus*


so if i set this up at my dads house in Michigan i can play music at my moms house?


yes


----------



## Cerberus

sweet


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*


Did you put the port after it? You have to enter it like this:

http://ipaddresort number. So if your IP address was 192.168.1.1 for example and you're using the standard 8081 port, you have to enter http://192.168.1.1:8081.


Yes I did.







It works with an internal IP address.

Edit: Hm. It is a firewall issue on my router. I disconnected it and went through my modem directly and it works.


----------



## forcifer

would there by chance be a way to run it on linux? im going to have to do this because im getting a laptop and i dont want to have to spend lots of $$$ just to hold media. and linux is free


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forcifer* 
would there by chance be a way to run it on linux? im going to have to do this because im getting a laptop and i dont want to have to spend lots of $$$ just to hold media. and linux is free









yessir, read teh linky


----------



## forcifer

that is absolutely AWSOME!! thank you sooooo much...


----------



## Blizzie

I don't know how to set up my router to accept the connection.








DI-524

Can someone help me with the source and destination?


----------



## metala

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forcifer*


would there by chance be a way to run it on linux? im going to have to do this because im getting a laptop and i dont want to have to spend lots of $$$ just to hold media. and linux is free










http://www.gnu.org/software/gnump3d/


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


I don't know how to set up my router to accept the connection.








DI-524

Can someone help me with the source and destination?


Show me what the Applications tab looks like. And I'm assuming 192.168.0.100 is your servers internal address?


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye* 
Show me what the Applications tab looks like. And I'm assuming 192.168.0.100 is your servers internal address?

Yup internal.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


Yup internal.


That looks like there area you need to forward the Port 8081.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye* 
That looks like there area you need to forward the Port 8081.

What's the trigger port and public port?


----------



## PuffinMyLye

How did you go about forwarding battle.net? It should be the same exact way execpt your just using 8081 instead of 6112.


----------



## Dylan

i must not be understanding how to set this up correctly to play over the web... it will play fine at my pc , but a friend in australia cant connect ... how do i configure it with my router?


----------



## ThePenguinator.

This is awesome, I'm going to have to set this up soon on my upstairs computer. +Rep


----------



## Higgins

im trying to set this up with my dyndns server but it wont bind to my ip.. does the port have to be 8081 for it to work? (following the max pc walk through i used the port 9000 they used hah)


----------



## dhrandy

Orb 2.0 is awesome. Then you don't need to remember IP addresses or worry about it changing.


----------



## wierdo124

Is there a way to make it support more formats other than mp3?


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Is there a way to make it support more formats other than mp3?


MP3 is the only format supported duo to adobe flash limitations (that's according to Vibe Streamer Author)


----------



## 5291Crash

Sweet thanks for the info!


----------



## Neonz

sweet, this will be quite useful.


----------



## Retrospekt

Wait...this can be used if you want to access music on a computer not located on the same network? That...is...awesome.


----------



## umopp

sick, imma do that with my computer now once i get my new computer


----------



## burrbit

i just set this up, this is gonna be awesome when im at school or in the lab working and need some tunes!

is there anything like this for videos??


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burrbit*


is there anything like this for videos??


hmmm, I think you could streaming video with VLC player.


----------



## Lexmark

That is indeed lovely! Just a question though...maybe a noobish one









Is there any chance getting in trouble for broadcasting music? I mean rights for intellectual property and so on?

Thanks in advance.


----------

